# Welcome home 'little dude'



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Little dude because the name I picked for him while waiting to bring him home from the shelter ( he got sick the weekend I was meant to adopt him) just does not fit him at all. Finally got to bring him home Friday. He is just shy of 5 months old, and possibly on speed ( I kid, but he has more energy than any kitten Ive ever met!  ). His brothers are none too thrilled, but we are trying to make this as happy as possible. 

Sorry for the not so great images, but I absolutely cannot get him to sit still. He is definitely a live wire! <3


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

beautiful, congratulations


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

He's quite the handsome guy! Is he a long haired kitty?


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

what a gorgeous lil dude


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! We have a lot of black cat lovers here, and they'll all go nuts for him. Congratulations!


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

He looks a real personality cat!


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

He is adorable . Looks almost exactly like my Rocky, but Rocky has some gray in his tail .


----------



## southerngirl061 (Aug 4, 2012)

AWWWW he is sooooo cute!! I love black kitties, espicially ones with long fur. I'm so jealous, congrats!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a handsome little dude. What was the first name you picked for him?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So cute! Black kitties are extra special!


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! He's quite the handful, but we adore him already  His brothers are slowly accepting the fact that he is here too,so thats good.I forget who asked, but yes he is DLH, which is a bonus. I love black long haired kitties, bonus if they are in fancy dress ( tuxedo like my Archibald <3 )



Janz said:


> Congratulations! He's a handsome little dude. What was the first name you picked for him?


Originally Sir Padraig O'Catahan Fuzzybottom. His brothers are Lord Winston Justice Fuzzybottom and Sir Archibald Cornelius Fuzzybottom- Winston and Archie unless they are being naughty  Padraig was initially picked because his birthday is march 17. But is just doesnt fit him. Hes too bold, animated and brash for that. So now I need a good name for the newest member of Clan Fuzzybottom.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

mainecoonmama said:


> I forget who asked, but yes he is DLH, which is a bonus. I love black long haired kitties, bonus if they are in fancy dress ( tuxedo like my Archibald <3 )


That would be me who asked. ;-) He is absolutely gorgeous, MCM. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't believe I was sitting here looking for Irish names for a cat, but I was and I think I found a good one for your handsome little guy! I respectfully submit the name "Prince Kieran Fuzzybottom". I will leave it to you to grant him his middle name. Kieran means "little dark one". Here's a link for more info and pronunciation:
Kieran - Meaning of Name Kieran - Pronounce Kieran Irish Boy Name


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

OSCARSMOM said:


> I can't believe I was sitting here looking for Irish names for a cat, but I was and I think I found a good one for your handsome little guy! I respectfully submit the name "Prince Kieran Fuzzybottom". I will leave it to you to grant him his middle name. Kieran means "little dark one". Here's a link for more info and pronunciation:
> Kieran - Meaning of Name Kieran - Pronounce Kieran Irish Boy Name


I love this name! You may have just picked the winner, just have to run it by daddy first :yellbounce


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool beans! Glad you like it.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

And Its official.... Prince Kieran O'Catahan Fuzzybottom. It fits perfectly.  I am also happy to report that everyone is getting on mostly harmoniously. Save the occasional Kieran harassing Winston a bit too much and getting told.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Aww gee. Does this make me his "catgodmother"? I'm glad they are all getting along!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the name Kieran, congrats on your new addition!


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

OSCARSMOM said:


> Aww gee. Does this make me his "catgodmother"? I'm glad they are all getting along!


Absolutely  Im sure he will be thrilled, especially if you let him drink from your cup!


----------

